# What is something that you do in private that others might find gross?



## Ralphy1 (Feb 5, 2016)

I eat peanut butter out of a jar with a spoon...


----------



## Kadee (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes I must confess I drink milk out of the bottle ,But But I'm the only one who uses that type of milk hubby won't touch low fat milk


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 5, 2016)

I bite my nails! I have always done so!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 5, 2016)

Talk like Donald Duck, but only alone or with wife.


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Whew! Glad I got that out!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, that didn't take long...


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Well, that didn't take long...



You said something gross....and it is actually my Mother-in-Law who taught me that "Pull the old finger trick."


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2016)

I scratch.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 5, 2016)

I tell my husband I am on a diet and then eat candy bars in the bathroom.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2016)

Pick on my heel calluses..  and chew on the skin...


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Sacrifice goldfish to the Great Old One, Cthulu.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

quicksilver said:


> pick on my heel calluses..  And chew on the skin...




no way!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ok, sometimes I pick my nose  I'm so ashamed


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Sacrifice goldfish to the Great Old One, Cthulu.
> 
> View attachment 26530



Lovecraft would be proud.



I don't know anythind that could top dry skinn chewing.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Man, that's tough QS, you should do that in public, no one would ever mess with you, LMBO!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

I'll sit at the table and am surrounded by cats above me and dogs at my feet...I share and we all use the same spoon.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

denise1952 said:


> man, that's tough qs, you should do that in public, no one would ever mess with you, lmbo!!



lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

are we gonna get a prize if we are the most gross?


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'll sit at the table and am surrounded by cats above me and dogs at my feet...I share and we all use the same spoon.



You are joking?


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I tell my husband I am on a diet and then eat candy bars in the bathroom.


:lol1:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

When I house sit for a friend, I practice pole dancing accompanied by  bump and grind music, then skinny dip in her saltwater pool. Don't worry, she lives in a secluded area. Lolol. I get severe  dancelitis, if I don't dance regularly in some form or another.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Pick on my heel calluses..  and chew on the skin...



I'm walking on an edible feast. Would you like to come over and chew on mine? Oh, QS! You have earned my undying respect! :lofl:


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 5, 2016)

:nose-pick:The least of my offenses by far. My very existence is an insult to polite society.  :kiss-tongue:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> When I house sit for a friend, I practice pole dancing accompanied by  bump and grind music, then skinny dip in her saltwater pool. Don't worry, she lives in a secluded area. Lolol. I get severe  dancelitis, if I don't dance regularly in some form or another.



Now there's a picture in the making??


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

No pics! Lolololol. I don't have Ameriscot's figure.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 5, 2016)

When I house sit for a friend, I practice pole dancing accompanied by  bump and grind music, then skinny dip in her saltwater pool. Don't worry, she lives in a secluded area. Lolol. I get severe  dancelitis, if I don't dance regularly in some form or another.

That sounds like great fun actually...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Lovecraft would be proud.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anythind that could top dry skinn chewing.



Well...   I don't swallow it...


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'll sit at the table and am surrounded by cats above me and dogs at my feet...I share and we all use the same spoon.



I do that too....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Now there's a picture in the making??



More like a YouTube viral video ... "Naughty Mermaids Caught on Tape"


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Well...   I don't swallow it...



Might as well go all the way...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> More like a YouTube viral video ... "Naughty Mermaids Caught on Tape"



Ditto, chinggg chinggg!


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 5, 2016)

It just occurred to me. When I was a teenager, I was very flexible and used to bite my toe nails.
Sure wish I could do that now!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Fur, it is a lot of fun actually, particularly after a toke. Lolol..


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Denise, you are evillll. Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 5, 2016)

Underock, I can still touch my nose with my big toe, while in a sitting position, but it hurts a bit. Lol.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't chew on my feet, as I can't reach anymore either.  

But I do like to hang upside down from my couch, with my feet against the wall and my head hanging over the side -- just for a little while to get the blood into my brain, if I feel a tad sluggish or am having a slow morning. Shh.... my little secret.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I've run out of things, being low-income, so sometimes I use toe-jam for toast.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 5, 2016)

eating boogies is worse than skin chewing... unless they are crunchie.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 5, 2016)

:nose-pick:     *Eeeeeewww*


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 5, 2016)

Whoa - this thread has rapidly de-evolved into TMI ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> eating boogies is worse than skin chewing... unless they are crunchie.



Gee wiz, I've never come across a crunchy one


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Whoa - this thread has rapidly de-evolved into TMI ...



I know Phil, isn't it great!!  This could go down in Senior Forum history!!


----------



## Linda (Feb 5, 2016)

QS, I'm just impressed that you can get your heels up to your mouth!  I know we are the same age and sometimes I have to get my husband to help me get my socks on.  You must be in great condition girl. 

And who said they tell hubby they are on a diet and than eat candy bars in the bathroom?  I think it was Vicky or Ruth.  Well, I tell my husband he's a diabetic so we don't need any sugar in the house and then I hide goodies in my dresser drawers.  It back fired on me though as I also had put perfume on paper towels and left them in drawers to make all my underwear and nighties smell good.  Let me tell you, perfume flavored coconut macaroons are close to uneatable.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2016)

Linda said:


> QS, I'm just impressed that you can get your heels up to your mouth!  I know we are the same age and sometimes I have to get my husband to help me get my socks on.  You must be in great condition girl.
> 
> And who said they tell hubby they are on a diet and than eat candy bars in the bathroom?  I think it was Vicky or Ruth.  Well, I tell my husband he's a diabetic so we don't need any sugar in the house and then I hide goodies in my dresser drawers.  It back fired on me though as I also had put perfume on paper towels and left them in drawers to make all my underwear and nighties smell good.  Let me tell you, perfume flavored coconut macaroons are close to uneatable.



As must as I would love to have everyone believe this and become a legend on SF..... I do NOT bite my calluses..  Geez... if only I could..   I said.. that I picked at them...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> I know Phil, isn't it great!!  This could go down in Senior Forum history!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Gee wiz, I've never come across a crunchy one



Crunchie ones happen when you go to sleep and you have a cold.. and a runny nose and it dries during the night.


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 6, 2016)

When me and my dogs are out for a walk I talk to them.....they usually just listen, they listen to everything I say.   They are such good girls!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2016)

Thomas. When I worked nights and the wife worked days, I had long conversations with my dog. She was a good listener.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I eat peanut butter out of a jar with a spoon...



I don't use a spoon,THAT is how daring I am 
I dare ya to try it.


Denise,stop encouraging their behavior,lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Linda said:


> QS, I'm just impressed that you can get your heels up to your mouth!  I know we are the same age and sometimes I have to get my husband to help me get my socks on.  You must be in great condition girl.
> 
> And who said they tell hubby they are on a diet and than eat candy bars in the bathroom?  I think it was Vicky or Ruth.  Well, I tell my husband he's a diabetic so we don't need any sugar in the house and then I hide goodies in my dresser drawers.  It back fired on me though as I also had put perfume on paper towels and left them in drawers to make all my underwear and nighties smell good.  Let me tell you, perfume flavored coconut macaroons are close to uneatable.



Oh lord, too funny Linda!!  Hey, I made the mistake of putting some bulk seasonings in an empty peanut butter container.  The two I put in there were Nurtritional Yeast, and cinnamon (if I remember right).  They were in little baggies of course, but the two smells mingled and cinnamon smelling Nutrional Yeast is yucky on popcorn


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Crunchie ones happen when you go to sleep and you have a cold.. and a runny nose and it dries during the night.



Wow, so they don't just happen.  I still have hope than if I pay attention!!  What do you think is the best way to store them, freeze, just closed container, or go through a full canning process?


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> As must as I would love to have everyone believe this and become a legend on SF..... I do NOT bite my calluses..  Geez... if only I could..   I said.. that I picked at them...


 I was just telling my husband about this a few minutes ago QS.  I do know the difference between picking and biting.  I was just joking.   Still, it was funny to think about.


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> It just occurred to me. When I was a teenager, I was very flexible and used to bite my toe nails.
> Sure wish I could do that now!


 Yes Underrock1, and remember how babies lay there and suck on their own toes?  Those were the days, huh?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Linda said:


> I was just telling my husband about this a few minutes ago QS.  I do know the difference between picking and biting.  I was just joking.   Still, it was funny to think about.



Hey, I can claim being able "to put my foot in my mouth"


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Linda said:


> Yes Underrock1, and remember how babies lay there and suck on their own toes?  Those were the days, huh?



LOL this thread is such a winner  Who has a better forum than us hey  It only makes sense that older folks DO have more fun because we have learned all the best ways


----------



## jujube (Feb 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, I can still touch my nose with my big toe, while in a sitting position, but it hurts a bit. Lol.



I might be able to do that, too, but it would take a whole crew of paramedics to get my leg back down again - lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 6, 2016)

Isn't that the point Jujube? Beautiful compassionate male paramedics?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

As I struggle to get my toes stuck in my mouth, but still be able to dial 911:


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2016)

*What is something that you do in private that others might find gross?
*


Shalimar said:


> Underock, I can still touch my nose with my big toe, while in a sitting position, but it hurts a bit. Lol.





Denise1952 said:


> As I struggle to get my toes stuck in my mouth, but still be able to dial 911:



It might be a little gross to someone, if they could see us all trying to do this right now.:eek1:


----------



## Arachne (Feb 6, 2016)

Well ok I admit to some that have been mentioned.. I squeeze blackheads on my face to remove them.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> I don't use a spoon,THAT is how daring I am
> I dare ya to try it.
> 
> 
> Denise,stop encouraging their behavior,lol



Ok but it's so fun!! :badgirl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Well ok I admit to some that have been mentioned.. I squeeze blackheads on my face to remove them.



eeeeeeeeeeewueeeeeeeeeeeeeee! We may have a new winner Wa'da'ya think gang?


----------



## Manatee (Feb 6, 2016)

Y'all ain't got no couth.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> eeeeeeeeeeewueeeeeeeeeeeeeee! We may have a new winner Wa'da'ya think gang?




Have you ever squeezed a really big blackhead and watched the little snake come out?   Very satisfying..    haahahahahaha


----------



## Cookie (Feb 6, 2016)

Ok, I am so grossed out --- you all win.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Have you ever squeezed a really big blackhead and watched the little snake come out?   Very satisfying..    haahahahahaha



Oh yeah!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 6, 2016)

Okay.  I just dared to read this thread and I am totally grossed out!  Glad I'm done with my breakfast, although it's starting to rumble and threadtening to come up.  Then my grossness would be puke on the keyboard.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

like my friend Phil says "today, my eyes have seen things they can NEVER unsee.  And some of those things I wrote, lmao!! It had to have been one of my sick, personalities raising her ugly head!  And no, it isn't a black head


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 6, 2016)

Jeez and someone was offended by me swiping saliva with my companion animals, you people be really nasty...


----------



## Linda (Feb 6, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Have you ever squeezed a really big blackhead and watched the little snake come out?   Very satisfying..    haahahahahaha


I was visiting someone a couple years ago who had a huge TV in their family room and they asked me if I ever watch Youtube on the TV screen and I said no, my internet service is so slow I don't even have it hooked up to a TV.  So anyway, they started pulling up some of their favorite Youtube videos and had several showing people popping pimples and squeezing black heads.  They thought some of the best were on their back and a lot of people were heating a small glass and somehow using that to get it to come out or whatever.  I'm not sure as the whole thing sickened me so much I got up to head for their back yard so they changed it to cute little kittens and puppies playing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 7, 2016)

Linda said:


> I was visiting someone a couple years ago who had a huge TV in their family room and they asked me if I ever watch Youtube on the TV screen and I said no, my internet service is so slow I don't even have it hooked up to a TV.  So anyway, they started pulling up some of their favorite Youtube videos and had several showing people popping pimples and squeezing black heads.  They thought some of the best were on their back and a lot of people were heating a small glass and somehow using that to get it to come out or whatever.  I'm not sure as the whole thing sickened me so much I got up to head for their back yard so they changed it to cute little kittens and puppies playing.



I like YouTube, but I will leave this one alone!!!!!!!
.


----------



## Bluecheese50 (Feb 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Jeez and someone was offended by me swiping saliva with my companion animals, you people be really nasty...



That is gross and so unhygienic, if true!


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 7, 2016)

Gee whiz, you guys and gals are certainly tame in your grossness. After raising four sons and a husband who encouraged and added to the grossness, my mother-in-law could dish out the grossness with the best of them!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2016)

Linda said:


> I was visiting someone a couple years ago who had a huge TV in their family room and they asked me if I ever watch Youtube on the TV screen and I said no, my internet service is so slow I don't even have it hooked up to a TV.  So anyway, they started pulling up some of their favorite Youtube videos and had several showing people popping pimples and squeezing black heads.  They thought some of the best were on their back and a lot of people were heating a small glass and somehow using that to get it to come out or whatever.  I'm not sure as the whole thing sickened me so much I got up to head for their back yard so they changed it to cute little kittens and puppies playing.



That's really icky, that they were enjoying and watching it, eeeeeeeeweeeeeeeeee.  I'm pretty sure something took over my laptop, well, or someone, real sick, this last couple days.  I would never post that gross stuff that's under Denise1952


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2016)

Babsinbloom65 said:


> View attachment 26624
> 
> Gee whiz, you guys and gals are certainly tame in your grossness. After raising four sons and a husband who encouraged and added to the grossness, my mother-in-law could dish out the grossness with the best of them!



I believe you Babs, so therefor, I am not going to ask for examples, I'll just give your mom the trophy.  Because??  I'm afraid, I'm very afraid, LMBO!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been accused of this at times.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 7, 2016)

Evidently I SAY THINGS that gross people out. I was talking to my daughter on the phone and my chihuahua climbed up on the back of my chair behind me and started licking my ear. I put her down and told my daughter " What did you say? The dog was licking my ear." She said " Eew make her get down!" I was joking and said " Why? That's the most sex I've had in years." My daughter said " Omg!! That's so gross Mom!!"


----------



## Linda (Feb 7, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Evidently I SAY THINGS that gross people out. I was talking to my daughter on the phone and my chihuahua climbed up on the back of my chair behind me and started licking my ear. I put her down and told my daughter " What did you say? The dog was licking my ear." She said " Eew make her get down!" I was joking and said " Why? That's the most sex I've had in years." My daughter said " Omg!! That's so gross Mom!!"


Not gross but FUNNY.


----------

